# Is each voice in a voice layer played by the same sample instrument?



## ka00 (Oct 21, 2020)

Hey,

I just got StaffPad and am trying to get my bearings with it, and with notation in general, lol.

I'm studying an orchestral score and trying to mock it up with Berlin Series libraries. On the score, for example, I notice flute 1 and 2 are combined on one staff. I see that StaffPad lets you write polyphonically with different voices on one staff for that exact purpose.

If I write it that way with flute 1 and 2 on one staff, I'm guessing StaffPad is going to use Berlin Flute 1 to play both voices. There's no way to assign voice one to the flute 1 samples and voice two to flute 2 samples (on one staff) is there?

Thanks!


----------



## stevebarden (Oct 21, 2020)

You are correct. Both voices will use the same instrument.


----------



## ka00 (Oct 21, 2020)

@stevebarden by the way, your YouTube channel is such a great resource. You really helped me decide which libraries to get and wonderfully show what StaffPad is capable of. Thank you for that.


----------



## stevebarden (Oct 21, 2020)

ka00 said:


> @stevebarden by the way, your YouTube channel is such a great resource. You really helped me decide which libraries to get and wonderfully show what StaffPad is capable of. Thank you for that.


Thanks! Glad to help.


----------

